# Child's kitchen helper stand - Advice please



## SawdustMaker (8 Oct 2009)

Suppose I wanted to make something like the stand the kids are in below but different  what would be the best material to construct it from? My initial thoughts were to use 18mm plywood but I then thought perhaps moisture resistant MDF (green stuff) could be better?

Questions in mind are:-

A) I am uncertain about strengths for the material between the slots which holds the height adjustable platform. It needs to be strong enough to put up with an excited child bouncing up and down on the platform.
B) How to join the parts together - using cross dowels to hold the screw in the MDF / Plywood
C) How to finish it. Need to have a kiddie safe / cleanable finish e.g. some sort of paint?
D) What to do about the edges? In my version I think I would use more curves in the top section and wouldn’t want plywood or easily damageable MDF edges showing.

I would appreciate any input on this as in my last post the responses were very helpful and I found it good to talk through the options before cutting wood kind of like measure twice, cut once...


----------



## wizer (8 Oct 2009)

Does it have to be that over the top? Surely just a standard step stool will do? My 2yr old is fine using one.


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Oct 2009)

My 1 and 2 year olds both stand on a chair. I know its against helf and safety but I wouldn't want them to feel trapped.
Are you thinking of marketing something like this?


----------



## wizer (8 Oct 2009)

Our house isn't little, but I've realised in the 2yrs since my Daughter was born that their toys take over. Prams, Kitchens, Tables, Trampolines, Wendy Houses... You don't need to be adding another monstrosity.


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Oct 2009)

If you've 2 it's all that times 2!


----------



## SawdustMaker (10 Oct 2009)

Yes I do think you are both onto something in saying that it's large. I liked the design from the elf and safety viewpoint. 

I have no plans to market any such thing it's just for my daughter and the point about x2 if you have another child is a good point as the next is currently cooking and will be here in Jan . 

So if I abandon the 1st idea and then start thinking about a step stool design or a chair based solution that may be the most compact and more useable solution. 

For the chair type solution we have some sturdy kitchen chairs made from rubber wood I think with a slatted back. A thought occurred to me that perhaps I could come up with some sort of solution which is attached to a chair in a non-damaging way to add some sort of side safety support. 

I will have a go at some sketchup models to show my thinking. 

Thanks for the comments 
Matt


----------



## skirincich (12 Oct 2009)

Hello,
I made a similar "kitchen helper" a couple of years ago for my daughter who is now three years old. If your kids are young, I think this design is much safer than a step stool - particularly if your kids are young and only somewhat stable on their feet. I have been happy with the design, but I had to add an extra fence on the back after my daughter climbed over the side and went headfirst onto the floor. I used barrel nuts and bolts for the assembly. Although this allows for quick disassembly, it is also quite solid. I would be happy to provide photos and measurements of this if it helps. 

Steve


----------



## Mrs Oryx (12 Oct 2009)

Hi, our children have always been pretty good at staying upright, even from very young. They have always 'helped' me in the kitchen. I have a good corner that a backwards chair fits in well and I stand on the other side. They have never gone off backwards and are both happy to jump on and off as they wish without me having to lift them. 

I must admit when Oryx Design showed me these I saw hours of lifting increasingly heavy children in and out so would recommend that unless your sprog is very excitable you leave an 'exit' of some kind that doesn't involve a climb or lift and avoids the problem skirincich had.


----------



## SawdustMaker (12 Oct 2009)

Hello skirincich I would be interested in seeing your version of the "kitchen helper"

A few people have commented that you have to lift the child up each time but when they are young that is not a bad thing as you control when they are at counter/worktop height thus avoiding any issues with them grabbing something they should not have.

My wonderful wide did some internet research on the weekend and came up with the following 2 designs to add into the mix. Our daughter is now 18months old and our thinking has changed that by the time she is 2 years old she can stand on a stool type design like the one Wizer showed above.

These are from the USA. the 1st is called the Learning Tower and the 2nd is called the Kitchen Helper(can fold up for storage). 






So the upshot of this is that the wife an I are unsure so will probably delay and make a stool type thingy in the Feb time frame when my daughter is a bit older and more likely not to topple over. This leaves me with some time to knock up a play kitchen instead for xmas.

Thanks to everyone for their input it's been worthwhile and has made me stop and think. Now onto the sketchup design for the play kitchen


----------



## Lee J (12 Oct 2009)

go with your original idea cos if they get too annoying you can just put a lid on it! 

simples.


----------



## wizer (12 Oct 2009)

skirincich":1yxqklax said:


> daughter climbed over the side and went headfirst onto the floor.



:shock: :roll: 

Surely this highlights the major floor in the design of these monstrosities ? If it's just a step stool then they can get on and off as they please without being enclosed like a sheep. My daughter has been using the step stool I made her since she was 16months.

If you bring your children up to have common sense, then they'll be fine. All you need to do is give them a lift up so they can see the work top.


----------



## matt (12 Oct 2009)

My daughter stands on one of her small chairs. The only thing we ever do is make sure the back is against the cabinet rather than behind or to her side so she cannot trip/fall over it. She has a couple of step stools around the house too - neither of which have backs or sides etc.


----------

